# Hdmi 1.4a mögliche Auflösungen



## mr_jacky (13. März 2014)

*Hdmi 1.4a mögliche Auflösungen*

Hallo zusammen, 
hätte folgende Frage bei der ihr mir hoffentlich weiter helfen könnt.
welche Auflösungen sind mit 60Hz bei Hdmi 1.4a möglich.

schaue momentan nach Monitoren und würde mein System gerne ausreizen.
habe bisher nur im inet gefunden das 1440p mit 60Hz und 2160p mit 24Hz möglich sind.
(mich interessiert aber nur 60Hz)

Danke im vorraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hdmi 1.4a mögliche Auflösungen*



mr_jacky schrieb:


> habe bisher nur im inet gefunden das 1440p mit 60Hz und 2160p mit 24Hz möglich sind.


 

Genau das ist korrekt. Bei 60Hz geht durch HDMI in der Version 1.4 maximal 1440p.

2160p mit 60Hz funktioniert erst mit dem kommenden HDMI 2.0


----------



## mr_jacky (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hdmi 1.4a mögliche Auflösungen*

wie sieht es mit den Auflösungen zwischen 1440p und 2160p aus?
ist 1440p bei 60Hz absolute Obergrenze für Hdmi 1.4a?

Wie siehts zum beispiel mit 1620p aus?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hdmi 1.4a mögliche Auflösungen*

Die Spezifikationen bestimmen prinzipiell nur die mögliche Datenrate - die ist seit HDMI 1.3 bei rund 8,2 GBit/s. Ob man die jetzt nutzt für mehr fps bei geringerer Auflösung (1440p@60Hz) oder andersrum (2160p@24Hz) ist dem Kabel völlig egal. In der Theorie kann man auch beliebige Varianten dazwischen wählen um die Bandbreite zu nutzen, beispielsweise 1800p@40Hz - das Problem daran ist dass sowas nicht genormt ist.

Es funktionieren nur Varianten, die sowohl die Grafikkarte als auch der Monitor erkennt, die beiden müssen sich sozusagen auf einen Standard einigen der nicht mehr als 8,2 GBit/s benötigt.

Ich weiß nicht auswendig, wie viel Bandbreite die einzelnen Modi tatsächlich fressen, bin aber recht sicher dass wenn "1600p@60Hz" möglich gewesen wäre das auch kommuniziert würde - 1440p@60Hz ist also wahrscheinlich die technische Obergrenze.

Für solche Datenraten ist HDMI als "Videostandard" auch nicht konzipiert worden - der Standard war für "FullHD@60Hz" gemacht wofür 4 GBit/s ausreichen - das konnte schon HDMI1.0). 
Für PC-Auflösungen und sehr hohe Frameraten weit über FullHD wurde der DisplayPort geschaffen der mehr als 17 GBit/s übertragen kann und auch für 4K ausreichend ist. HDMI hat hier nur aus aktuellem Anlass nachgezogen mit HDMI2.0 das dann immerhin mit 14,4 GBIt/s kommen wird.


----------



## mr_jacky (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hdmi 1.4a mögliche Auflösungen*

Ok, des hilft mir schonmal sehr weiter 

dann kann ich mir den LG 34UM65 bedenkenlos holen, oder? da gehn ja 60Hz und bin guten Gewissens, meinen Rechner ausgereizt zu haben, oder hab ich mich vlt zu früh gefreut, dass ich doch noch Probleme bekomme, da der Monitor ja ne Auflösung von 3440x1440p hat? 
das mir die 21:9 einen strich durch die 60Hz-Rechnung machen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hdmi 1.4a mögliche Auflösungen*

Ob 3440*1440@60Hz durch ein HDMI-Kabel quetschbar ist wird man vermutlich nur durch ausprobieren sicher nachweisen können - die Tatsache, dass dein gewählter Moni aber HDMI Anschlüsse hat lässt stark annehmen dass man ihn mit diesen auch nativ betreiben kann - im Zweifel eben dual, bedeutet mit zwei HDMI-Kabeln gleichzeitig (je eins für jede Bildhälfte, das Gerät ist für die Grafikkarte dann "zwei Monitore ohne Rand").


----------



## marko597710 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hdmi 1.4a mögliche Auflösungen*

Wenn würde ich den displayport benutzen wenn deine Grafikkarte das dran hatt
https://developer.nvidia.com/4k-ultra-high-resolution-development


----------



## mr_jacky (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hdmi 1.4a mögliche Auflösungen*

nö, hab kein Display Port, hab 2x Hdmi und 4x DVI

http://www.chip.de/preisvergleich/1...-Hydro-Copper-2-3GB-PCI-E-03G-P3-1591-ER.html


----------



## DSHPB (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hdmi 1.4a mögliche Auflösungen*

Bei SLI gibt aber nur die Hauptkarte ein Bild aus, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab. Also hast du 1x HDMI und 2x DVI zur Verfügung. Probier's aus. Rückgaberecht sei Dank


----------



## mr_jacky (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hdmi 1.4a mögliche Auflösungen*

hab aktuell mein monitor an einer grka und mein tv an der anderen und läuft gleichzeitig, somit sollte dieses gerücht wiederlegt sein


----------

